# Um, where'd all the images go?



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Is there a server or database down?


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

Whew! I just rebooted and thought it was something on my end! Thanks for the sanity check, Rich!


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Your welcome, Tony. It sure does make some interesting formatting doesn't it?


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

Yepper, dat's for sure..


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Gone to grave yards every one (they'll never learn.)


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Is evey thing working? I see images at this time. Also, I am guessing you meant the sites graphics and not attached images in posts.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

David Bott said:


> Is evey thing working? I see images at this time. Also, I am guessing you meant the sites graphics and not attached images in posts.


Yes, it's ok now.

The problem was with images served from http://216.66.12.250/tivo_images/


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

David Bott said:


> Is evey thing working? I see images at this time. Also, I am guessing you meant the sites graphics and not attached images in posts.


Correct, site graphics. For a while they were not loading. They are working now.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Thanks


----------

